# 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3??????



## IL Briar Batch (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a '92 Golf GT euro spec according to my green "green registration card. It has a MK3 body and a possible mk2 (2.0l)((1HXO) engine.
I need some help trying to identify the status of the car. 
I would like to do a basic over haul on the engine with after market parts. You know.... cam, valve springs, new gaskets, manifold throttle bottle, suspension, exhaust, etc. The works!!!! but to do so, I need to know more about the car. NEED HELP!!!!
I have attached pictures for referencing. I would appreciate any help that anyone could offer.
























This engine (2.0l 1HXO) looks nothing like an mk3 engine at least to me!










_Modified by IL Briar Batch at 10:52 AM 1-19-2009_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3?????? (IL Briar Batch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IL Briar Batch* »_I have a '92 Golf GT euro spec according to my green "green registration card. It has a MK3 body and a possible mk2 (2.0l)((1HXO) engine.


1H is a Mk3.
Find this sticker in your hatch.
It will have the Engine and Trans codes.
Also has options installed in your vehicle.
http://www.bitnet.ro/vw/prdecoder/


----------



## IL Briar Batch (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you!!! Ok now that I have this part taken care of...I have trouble looking for parts for an mk3 as you see in the photos...it does look like everyone elses engines. Do you happen to know where would be a great place to start for after market parts to replace with the OE parts (i.e. cams, gaskets, air intake, headers ( full exhaust), struts and suspension????


----------



## IL Briar Batch (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (IL Briar Batch)*

I meant to say that my engine doesn t look like a lot of the other mk3 engines....is it because mine is an early model mk3???


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (IL Briar Batch)*

the body is mk3, your head is a counterflow, which differs from the ABA used in US spec mk3's which is a crossflow(intake on from of head,exhaust on rear). what is your engine code and what kind of management does it use? cis? digi? and it is a 2.0? looks like a mk2 motor to me


----------



## IL Briar Batch (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

I think its 1HXO maybe? guessing! where would I usually find it!?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (IL Briar Batch)*

engine looks similar to the mono-motronic engine that came in some canadian Mk3's


----------



## IL Briar Batch (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_engine looks similar to the mono-motronic engine that came in some canadian Mk3's

what is a mono-motronic engine
what type of parts should i buy for my car mk2? 
thnks guys for the support and help!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_engine looks similar to the mono-motronic engine that came in some canadian Mk3's

X2, looks identical to my GF's MK3 ACC engine that I work on, I know it won't be the same engine code over there but it will be of VERY similar design, what's the displacement on the regristration card? if you guys even do that... all DMV cards have engine size on them over here (Canada anyway)
Is it single injector? I can't really tell from the pics.
FWIW, all the 8 valve engines use the same style camshaft/lifter setup, so almost any aftermarket cams _should_ work, but someone else might want to chime in on this.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

looks like a mono motronic setup. Look at the intake manifold where the intake goes in, there's no MAF.


----------



## SFCL (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3?????? (IL Briar Batch)*

IF YOU HAVE TROUBLE DECODING YOUR STICK INFO SHOOT ME AN E-MAIL.I CAN HELP


----------



## diego123 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3?????? (IL Briar Batch)*

This engine looks alot like the 1.8L on my mk3, very commun in Canada.


----------



## The Mexican Dub (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3?????? (diego123)*

Yes, it is a 1.8 liter 8 valve with throttle body injection. 
As said before it came in Canadian c l mk3's. (1.8)
Unfortunately it is a slow engine and there is not much you can do to it 
It is like an electric carburator with a single injector. air mixes with fuel before running through the intake runners.
Enjoy your outstanding fuel mileage though...
I have the same engine on my euro/spec 1991 Golf Moda. 




_Modified by The Mexican Dub at 9:05 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## diego123 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3?????? (The Mexican Dub)*

I couldn't agree more, it is kind of slow and under powered and there is not much u could do to this engine since is not that commun but it runs good as new and I never had a problem with it ever since I bough the car, I even wanten to swap it for a vr but then I changed my mind when I realized how good this engine was plus sure the vr it's strong and sounds beautiful but it's not something I want to drive every day specialy with the gas price so high. Nice engine on ur car by the way bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 1992 VW Golf GT euro spec....MK2 or MK3?????? (diego123)*

The engine is built for economy and MPG, we swapped my 268 cam into a buddies car. i mean it sounds great but its still slow as hell







not much faster than my stock winter car


----------

